# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Eiναι Coil Whine ή κάτι άλλο?

## goosey

Καλημέρα σας. 
 Έχω ένα καινούριο android tv box Βeelink King και θέλω να δω αν αυτό που παρουσιάζει είναι λόγος RMA επιστροφής.
Όντας κλειστό shut down αλλά με το τροφοδοτικό στην πρίζα και το καλώδιο ethernet επάνω, ακούγεται ένας ήχος πολύ χαμηλής έντασης αλλά υψηλής συχνότητας (γι΄αυτό και εκνευριστικός) είτε συνεχόμενα , είτε διακοπτόμενα σαν beep .
Όταν κλείνω το internet ή βγάζω το καλώδιο ethernet, δεν υπάρχει ο ήχος!   Επίσης με το wifi δεν υπάρχει ο ήχος.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι Coil Whine , αλλά απο αυτά που έχω βρει στο διαδύκτιο,  το Coil Whining   ή το capacitor squeal δεν ακούγονται έτσι , αλλά περισσότερο σαν "φύσημα" ή "ψήσιμο".
Αν δεν είναι όντως Coil Whine , μπορώ να κάνω κάτι?  Πάντως έχει σίγουρα σχέση με την Εthernet...


https://www.ukgamingcomputers.co.uk/...ine-explained/

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη,
από τη περιγραφή σου και μόνο ομοιάζει πολύ με κατασκευαστικό πρόβλημα της συσκευής στη βαθμίδα ETHERNET 
(παράγοντας από τροφ/σίας ή ζευκτικός / αποζευκτικός της βαθμίδας).
Αν επιθυμείς ανέφερε και ποιο είναι το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο.
Για καινούργιο μηχ/μα καλό είναι ν΄ αντικατ/θεί ισχύουσας της εγγύησης.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

goosey (08-12-20)

----------


## goosey

Δηλαδή δεν σου φαίνεται κι εσένα για Coil Whine , σωστά?
   Eπιμένω γιατι σε επικοινωνία που άνοιξα με τους Κινέζους,  μου λένε να ξεκαθαρίσω τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα είναι, καθώς σύμφωνα με αυτούς το Coil Whine καλύπτεται απο την Εγγύηση,  αλλά αν μιλώ για απλά έναν θόρυβο στην ethernet μου λένε οτι είναι ...φυσιολογικό(γι αυτούς) και οτι οφείλεται είτε γενικά στο δίκτυο μου, είτε λέει και ειδικά στο ...ρουτερ μου.
Eπειδή αναφέρθηκες ειδικά στην ethernet , το πρόβλημα με τον ήχο που αναφέρω συνοδεύεται και με συνεχές αναβόσβημα στα led-άκια  της ethernet , και εννοείται όλα αυτά με κλειστή τη συσκευή.  Λες να συνδέονται τα δυο ?
Επίσης, τα όρια της ενόχλησης απο τον θόρυβο αυτό, είναι καπως δύσκολο να καθοριστούν:  Δοκίμασα τη συσκευή στο σαλόνι, και με τη φασαρία που υπάρχει και λόγω του μεγάλου σαλονιού δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, αλλά στο μικρό ήσυχο υπνοδωμάτιο που θέλω να το έχω , όλοι πρόσεξαν τον εκνευριστικό ήχο και τα led-ακια που αναβοσβήνουν σαν Χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο !    Και επαναλαμβάνω, με κλειστή τη συσκευή.   Προς το παρόν αναγκάζομαι να βγάζω το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας απο την πρίζα...
Όσο για το μοντέλο που ρωτάς το γράφω στο πρώτο post μου, ή εννοείς να γράψω τον SN ?

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη, 
δεν νομίζω ότι είναι επαγωγικός θόρυβος (Coil Whine), από κάποιο πηνίο κατά την εναλλαγή ισχύος ή συχνότητας που διέρχεται απ΄ αυτό
να πάλλεται, γιατί αυτό θα γινόταν σ΄ όλες τις συνδέσεις κι όχι μόνο στη σύνδεση με καλώδιο ETHERNET.
Επίσης όταν είναι <κλειστό> που γράφεις εννοείς το μηχ/μα σε θέση STB ή έχει διακόπτη ολικής διακοπής, γιατί αν είναι σε θέση STB και 
σύμφωνα με το σχεδιασμό του φυσιολογικά και πρέπει ν΄ ανάβουν τα LED΄s της σύνδεσης ETHERNET (πάντα με καλώδιο εννοείται).
Γράφεις ότι πρόκειται για ANDROID TV BOX BEELINK KING χωρίς άλλα στοιχεία π.χ. το τύπο του ή αν είναι 4K ή 6K και πόσα GBytes υποστηρίζονται.
Σαν λύση θα σου πρότεινα αντικατ/ση ακόμα κι αν χρειάζεται ν΄ αναφέρεις ότι ο θόρυβος είναι τύπου Coil Whine για να δεις με το καινούργιο μήπως 
το πρόβλημα στο καινούργιο μηχ/μα δεν υφίσταται.
Φιλικά.
       Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

goosey (11-12-20)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη, 
δεν νομίζω ότι είναι επαγωγικός θόρυβος (Coil Whine), από κάποιο πηνίο κατά την εναλλαγή ισχύος ή συχνότητας που διέρχεται απ΄ αυτό και το κάνει 
να πάλλεται, γιατί αυτό θα γινόταν σ΄ όλες τις συνδέσεις κι όχι μόνο στη σύνδεση με καλώδιο ETHERNET.
Επίσης όταν είναι <κλειστό> που γράφεις εννοείς το μηχ/μα σε θέση STB ή έχει διακόπτη ολικής διακοπής, γιατί αν είναι σε θέση STB και σύμφωνα με 
το σχεδιασμό του φυσιολογικά και πρέπει ν΄ ανάβουν τα LED΄s της σύνδεσης ETHERNET (πάντα με καλώδιο εννοείται).
Γράφεις ότι πρόκειται για ANDROID TV BOX BEELINK KING χωρίς άλλα στοιχεία π.χ. το τύπο του ή αν είναι 4K ή 6K και πόσα GBytes υποστηρίζονται.
Σαν λύση θα σου πρότεινα αντικατ/ση ακόμα κι αν χρειάζεται ν΄ αναφέρεις ότι ο θόρυβος είναι τύπου Coil Whine για να δεις με το καινούργιο μήπως 
το πρόβλημα στο καινούργιο μηχ/μα δεν υφίσταται.
Φιλικά.
       Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

goosey (11-12-20)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Συγγνώμη που επανέλαβα το παραπάνω post απλά ήθελα στη 1η φράση να συμπληρώσω τις υπογεγραμμένες λέξεις : 
.... που διέρχεται απ΄ αυτό και το κάνει  να πάλλεται ,...
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## ezizu

> Συγγνώμη που επανέλαβα το παραπάνω post απλά ήθελα στη 1η φράση να συμπληρώσω τις υπογεγραμμένες λέξεις : 
> .... που διέρχεται απ΄ αυτό και το κάνει  να πάλλεται ,...
> Φιλικά.
>         Δημήτρης Καρούσης


Δημήτρη, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς την επιλογή "επεξεργασία μηνύματος ", στο μήνυμα που έχεις ήδη ποστάρει (παρέχεται αυτή η δυνατότητα από το εδώ site, για αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα, μετά το αρχικό ποστ) για να κάνεις τις όποιες διορθώσεις ή  προσθήκες θέλεις, ώστε να μην μπαίνεις στην διαδικασία να ξανά ποστάρεις  το ίδιο  μήνυμα . :Wink: 
Φιλικά

----------


## goosey

> όταν είναι <κλειστό> που γράφεις εννοείς το μηχ/μα σε θέση STB ή έχει διακόπτη ολικής διακοπής, γιατί αν είναι σε θέση STB και σύμφωνα με 
> το σχεδιασμό του φυσιολογικά και πρέπει ν΄ ανάβουν τα LED΄s της σύνδεσης ETHERNET (πάντα με καλώδιο εννοείται).
> Γράφεις ότι πρόκειται για ANDROID TV BOX BEELINK KING χωρίς άλλα στοιχεία π.χ. το τύπο του ή αν είναι 4K ή 6K και πόσα GBytes υποστηρίζονται.


Όταν λέω κλειστό, εννοώ ότι το κάνω shut down με το on/off του τηλεκοντρόλ, και μπορεί να ξανα-εκκινήσει με το τηλεκοντρόλ.
 Ακόμη και στις ρυθμίσεις του έχει δυνατότητα να το ορίσω τι θα κάνει μεταξύ Stand By και Shut Down  και το έχω ορίσει στο Shut Down.
Για την ακρίβεια πρόκειται για το παρακάτω αν έχει καμιά σημασία.
 Οπότε μιλάμε για 4Κ / 4GB  αφου ρωτάς αυτά τα στοιχεία.
Γιατί όμως κατι μου λέει οτι η συμπεριφορά της ethernet του, έχει σχέση και με το ότι είναι 1000Μ LAN ?
    Εννοώ ότι άλλα 2 (παλαιότερα βέβαια και χαμηλότερων δυνατοτήτων)  Android Boxes  που πέρασαν απο τα χέρια μου και ήταν με απλή 100άρα LAN  δεν είχαν τέτοια προβλήματα, ούτε καν και led-άκια στην ethernet...

https://www.banggood.com/Beelink-GT-...7&rmmds=search

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη,
δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει ρόλο η ταχύτητα μετάδοσης δεδ/νων (1000MBps) στη πύλη ETHERNET να δημιουργεί το 
συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.
Άλλωστε όλα τ΄ ανάλογα μηχ/τα σήμερα δεν λειτουργούν πλέον στα 100MBps αλλά στα 1000MBps.
Γνώμη μου είναι να το στείλεις πίσω, μάλιστα αν τ΄ αγόρασες από BANGGOOD ο λόγος επιστροφής του ενισχύεται, 
και να ζητήσεις να σου τ΄ αλλάξουν μ΄ ένα αντίστοιχο κι ελπίζω ότι σ΄ αυτή τη περίπτωση δεν θ΄ αντιμετωπίσεις
ανάλογο πρόβλημα.
Δεν είναι και λίγα βέβαια τα καταβαλλόμενα απ΄ εσένα χρήματα (93,50€ αν έκανα σωστά τη μετατροπή δολαρίων
σ΄ ευρώ, κόστος που αναγράφει η ιστοσελίδα που ΄στειλες) και δεν γνωρίζω πόσα χρήματα έδωσες για μεταφορικά.
Οι λοιπές επιδόσεις του ANDROID TV BOX θεωρούνται καλές.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

goosey (16-12-20)

----------


## goosey

> Φίλε Γιάννη,
> δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει ρόλο η ταχύτητα μετάδοσης δεδ/νων (1000MBps) στη πύλη ETHERNET να δημιουργεί το 
> συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.
> Άλλωστε όλα τ΄ ανάλογα μηχ/τα σήμερα δεν λειτουργούν πλέον στα 100MBps αλλά στα 1000MBps.
> Γνώμη μου είναι να το στείλεις πίσω, μάλιστα αν τ΄ αγόρασες από BANGGOOD ο λόγος επιστροφής του ενισχύεται, 
> και να ζητήσεις να σου τ΄ αλλάξουν μ΄ ένα αντίστοιχο κι ελπίζω ότι σ΄ αυτή τη περίπτωση δεν θ΄ αντιμετωπίσεις
> ανάλογο πρόβλημα.
> Δεν είναι και λίγα βέβαια τα καταβαλλόμενα απ΄ εσένα χρήματα (93,50€ αν έκανα σωστά τη μετατροπή δολαρίων
> σ΄ ευρώ, κόστος που αναγράφει η ιστοσελίδα που ΄στειλες) και δεν γνωρίζω πόσα χρήματα έδωσες για μεταφορικά.
> ...


To link το έβαλα ενδεικτικά, εγώ το αγόρασα απο Geekbuing.   Tο κόστος το ίδιο, /όπως το γράφεις.
1) Εχει παρέλθει το 15θήμερο απαράδεκτης επιστροφής, και πλέον αν το επιστρέψω, παρόλο που ισχύει κανονικά η εγγύηση ενός έτους, πρέπει να πληρώσω τα μεταφορικά.
2) Έχετε υπ όψιν αν δοκιμάσω αλλαγή ROM αν θα επιφέρει και αλλαγή στη συμπεριφορά του όσον αφορά τον θόρυβο για τον οποίο κάνω λόγο?

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Στην ιστοσελίδα :  https://www.geekbuying.com/help/customer_service/return_policy φαίνονται οι όροι, 
(στην Αγγλική γλώσσα), επισκευής / αντικατάστασης των όποιων εργοστασιακά ελαττωματικών συσκευών
αγοράζονται από το Geekbuying.
Είναι βέβαιο ότι οι όροι είναι περίπλοκοι και του τύπου "ήξεις-αφίξεις", και σίγουρα θα σου φέρουν πλην 
του κόστους μεταφοράς, - τ΄ οποίο φαντάζομαι μπορεί να φθάνει και το 1/3 της τιμής αγοράς της συσκευής -,
τις χίλιες μύριες αντιρρήσεις, όσον αφορά την αντικατάστασή της.
Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι εφόσον ο ακουόμενος θόρυβος είναι ενοχλητικός σ΄ ήσυχο περιβάλλον, - εν προκειμένω
της κρεβατοκάμαράς σου -, νομίζω, - αλλά βέβαια αυτό ανήκει μόνο στη δική σου πρωτοβουλία -, ότι καλό θα ΄ναι
να μην προβείς σε καμία αλλαγή, (μνημών ή οποιαδήποτε άλλης αλλαγής), για να διατηρηθεί η ισχύς της εγγύησης
και μία αλλαγή της συσκευής (αφού βέβαια διατηρηθούν όλοι οι τύποι, [συμπλήρωση φόρμας RMA, σωστό αμπαλάρισμα,
με την ύπαρξη όλων των αξεσουάρ]), θα διαβεβαίωνε αν υπήρξε τυχαιότητα της βλάβης ή είναι ένα μόνιμο κατασκευαστικό
πρόβλημα.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

goosey (17-12-20)

----------


## goosey

> Στην ιστοσελίδα :  https://www.geekbuying.com/help/customer_service/return_policy φαίνονται οι όροι, 
> (στην Αγγλική γλώσσα), επισκευής / αντικατάστασης των όποιων εργοστασιακά ελαττωματικών συσκευών
> αγοράζονται από το Geekbuying.
> Είναι βέβαιο ότι οι όροι είναι περίπλοκοι και του τύπου "ήξεις-αφίξεις", και σίγουρα θα σου φέρουν πλην 
> του κόστους μεταφοράς, - τ΄ οποίο φαντάζομαι μπορεί να φθάνει και το 1/3 της τιμής αγοράς της συσκευής -,
> τις χίλιες μύριες αντιρρήσεις, όσον αφορά την αντικατάστασή της.
> Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι εφόσον ο ακουόμενος θόρυβος είναι ενοχλητικός σ΄ ήσυχο περιβάλλον, - εν προκειμένω
> της κρεβατοκάμαράς σου -, νομίζω, - αλλά βέβαια αυτό ανήκει μόνο στη δική σου πρωτοβουλία -, ότι καλό θα ΄ναι
> να μην προβείς σε καμία αλλαγή, (μνημών ή οποιαδήποτε άλλης αλλαγής), για να διατηρηθεί η ισχύς της εγγύησης
> ...


    Καλά, μιλώ απλά για αλλαγή ROM , όχι κάτι άλλο πχ RAM  ή άλλο σε hardware,  άλλωστε τη ROM την επαναφέρω αν θέλω στην εργοστασιακή πριν αποφασίσω να το επιστρέψω.
Πάντως για τα "ήξεις-αφίξεις" και τις αντιρρήσεις που λες, έχεις δίκαιο,  αφού μέχρι τώρα μου πρόσφεραν - και τα δέχτηκα-  25€ πίστωση με αντάλλαγμα να μην το επιστρέψω.   Αυτά βέβαια στις αρχές , τώρα όμως αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι πραγματικά δεν παλεύεται το πρόβλημα του... Εννοείται οτι στη νέα επικοινωνία που θα τους ξεκινήσω, θα προσφερθώ να τους επιστρέψω και την πίστωση...

----------

